# Can you help?! Tortoise vivarium temperatures!



## bezmiester (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi.. Have recently bought a 2yr old Horsfield tortoise and vivarium!

He's, (well i think it's a he) doesnt seem to happy in the mornings and doesnt really move about or feed till late afternoon. Not sure if it's due to the move or our setup!

Have been trying to understand what are the correct temperature the viv should be maintained at during the day and night!

The internet is providing use with lots of conflicting information and we dont know what is right!

We have a 10.0 UVB lamp and a 75w inferred spot lamp setup in a 36 wide x 18 high x 15 deep viv. The temperature is holding at 80° with a Eco Terra thermometer approx centre of back wall.

Can anyone help with temperature advise and duration they should stay on?

Bez


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Hi there hun.x*

I have a horsefield tortoise and yes you do get conflicting theories and it confuses the situation even more cause you dont know what is right for your tort. You really need a tort table and everybody will more than likely advise you on this. You need to go on to the turtles and shelled tortoise section on this forum best help I got was off a lad called Incrises. I had mine in a viv and was having the same probs put him in a tort table and he awake all day does lots of digging and is having a whale of a time. Cause there is not much air flow in a viv you could be over heating your tort this is prob why he is seeking shelter all the time. Talk to incrises hun he was great with me and helped me alot. x


----------



## bezmiester (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for info.. Will look out for him!!

Cheers: victory:


----------

